# Restricted Cycle Carrier Loading



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

Our first motorhome (Bessacarr) was a few months old when we bought it and the previous owner had fitted a Fiamma 4 bike carrier from new. The carrier had a maximum weight sticker showing 60kg and being a large family tag axle, all four of our bikes were regularly carried.

In 2012 we bought our current Bolero new and amongst several other extras, we asked for a Fiamma 4 bike carrier to be fitted, again with a 60kg sticker.

Following a thread on Swift Talk it turns out that Swift stipulate a maximum cycle carrier load of only 50kg, however I have not been able to find this figure published anywhere and checked my owners handbook.

The only reference to cycle carriers in the handbook is a stipulation that only a 2 cycle carrier can be fitted, with no mention of maximum load weight.

On querying this with Swift, I have been referred straight back to the 2 cycle limit quoted in the handbook.

My point is that when I ordered and paid for my motorhome, I did not have access to the handbook, which appears to be the only source of that information, and that the dealership should have been aware of this limit and advised me accordingly, prior to purchase.

I have seen quite a few family sized Swift motorhomes with 3 or 4 bikes on the back, which means that either the owners are deliberately ignoring Swift's stipulation, or like me, they are not being told by the dealership and are adhering to the 60kg limit shown on the carrier.

My current carrier has never had more than 2 bikes on it as the kids don't come away with us now, so I'm happy the weight limit is fine, but I've still got a 4 bike carrier fitted, which could negate any connected warranty claim.

I also know that there will be a safety margin built in to Swift's figures and that 10kg is not a lot, but I'd hate to see a fully loaded 4 cycle carrier drop in to traffic at speed, because it is loaded to 60kg on fixings that are rated at 50kg.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Presumably, the weight limit is due to how the rear panel is constructed.

If you're happy to carry only 2 bikes, can you not just remove 2 of the rails from the carrier? I would have thought that would remove any potential for insurance issues.


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

tugboat said:


> Presumably, the weight limit is due to how the rear panel is constructed.
> 
> If you're happy to carry only 2 bikes, can you not just remove 2 of the rails from the carrier? I would have thought that would remove any potential for insurance issues.


I was planning on that option, but wanted to check with Fiamma first, to see if there is a physical size difference between 2 & 4 cycle carriers (leverage effect).

Fortunately it looks like it's the same rack, with varying numbers of rails added, so that will work for me.

I was more concerned in bringing it to the attention of Swift owners, who like me with my first van, are in their ignorance, overloading the rear of the van.


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

hi

i wanted a bike carrier on the back but did not like the thought of the rack hanging rear panel so i copied a tow bracket from
a similar van and put the bikes on a bracket that bolts to the tow bracket

remember even with a rear panel mounted rack you would still need a trailor board to move the lights in front of the bikes
and of course remember a number plate



barry


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

powerplus said:


> remember even with a rear panel mounted rack you would still need a trailor board to move the lights in front of the bikes
> and of course remember a number plate
> 
> barry


Barry, it is a good idea to transfer the weight away from the rear panel.

Most rear panel mounted racks that I've seen, mine included, do not obstruct the lights or the registration plate, so there is no legal necessity to move the lights rearward, or to mount an extra number plate.

Ken.


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

I emailed my dealership regarding this issue and they passed my query to their technical team who have confirmed that they have nothing from Swift restricting the fitting of carriers to 2 cycle models, or of the 50kg weight restriction on the rear panel !!

I've passed the information to Swift and waiting for a response.


----------



## Revise (May 13, 2012)

Blizzard,

If the information could not be found before you purchased the cycle rack could you have not asked the dealer or Swift group for clarification. What ever Fiamma put on their cycle racks such as 60kg weight limit. This applies to the cycle rack they make, and not the motorhome fitted to. Its like buying a trailer that can carry 1500kg but you car can only tow 1000kg. 
But then if Swift say this rack could be fitted you would have thought you could use it to it's full potential of 60kg and this would have been checked by Swift before they recommend it. 

I prefer the cycle racks fitted to towers as I have seen some deformation on motorhomes that carry the Fiamma type racks. Imagine you have 60kg weight on the pack how much stress would this have on the back of the van where it is fitted as the pivot point.


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

Revise said:


> Blizzard,
> 
> If the information could not be found before you purchased the cycle rack could you have not asked the dealer or Swift group for clarification. What ever Fiamma put on their cycle racks such as 60kg weight limit. This applies to the cycle rack they make, and not the motorhome fitted to. Its like buying a trailer that can carry 1500kg but you car can only tow 1000kg.
> But then if Swift say this rack could be fitted you would have thought you could use it to it's full potential of 60kg and this would have been checked by Swift before they recommend it.
> ...


I couldn't agree more, but hindsight is a wonderful thing. At the time of purchase I never even considered that my dealership would fit a carrier that exceeded the limits of my van, not only in weight, but also twice the number of bikes. So yes, I definitely could have asked for clarification, had I even thought of it in the first place.

Then we arrive at the comments in my last post where my dealer confirms that Swift have not advised them of any limitations, so asking the question of them would not have helped.

Keep yours eyes peeled around site and like me, you will see plenty of Swift vans with 3 and 4 cycle carriers fitted, which I assume have been fitted in ignorance because Swift are not publishing their limitations and not telling the dealerships, thus the whole point of this thread....

Making end users aware :wink2:


----------

